# a few passes with the wideout



## F-7 (Nov 20, 2008)

[


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

? ? ? whats ur point ? ? ?


----------



## F-7 (Nov 20, 2008)

first time posting a video no point just a short clip


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good! Looks like a nice easy lot to plow also, gotta love lots like that!


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

cool . post it on youtube!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it. I like seeing the truck plowing from outside the truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Video
Looks fun
Hoping get a deep snow So I can shoot some video on a big School lot I have Be lots of action When I do it most time I have 3 trucks and my tractor on same lot at same time


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice setup. I want a wide out as well!


----------



## F-7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wideouts for parking lots like that are awsome...Other than that I'm still a boss fan and thanks for the comments.


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn I miss moving that white stuff!!! I gave it up years ago... I miss snow too!!!


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

More vids please!! Great illustration of how that leading wing prevents spill off when windrowing. You plow at a nice pace too compared to some of the turtles on youtube that are painful to watch.


----------



## F-7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks would like to make more vid but when its go time everyone is working so hard to stay ahead of the salt trucks. This happened to be a weekend event so we need more of them but at the rate this winter is going we will take any snow we can get.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It has been very funny this year as i would say that 5 out of the 6 events have been over the weekends.


----------

